# air compressor



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

What is the best air compressor that can be plugged into the cigarette lighter?? Price and where is the best place to find one. Thanx in advance for all the help. I know some air compressors cannot blow up a air mattress.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have one that is real powerful but slow. It can create some serious pressure in tires but it takes a while to get there. I can't remember the brand at the moment, will check tomorrow and post it.

Evan


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

The best air compressor I've used, and let others use, is an old scuba bottle with an air pressure gauge and a short tire inflator attachment. You don't have to worry about the electronic pieces not working and it'll inflate larger tires that most cigarette pumps can't handle. 
Just make sure to charge the bottle when you get back on solid ground.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Most air compressors that plug into a cigarette lighter just aren't going to be able to draw enough current to do a good job of inflating tires, especially big tires.

I have a "Q" industries MX50 (I think that's the model number). Anyway, it comes with alligator clamps that attach directly to your battery. It also comes with the hoses and connectors. I thnk I paid $49 bucks for mine. It's not as fast as a floor model compressor but it's waaaaaaay faster than the typical unit that plugs into the cigaretter lighter.


----------



## robschonk (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's one from Harbor Freight that uses alligator clips to connect to the battery. Does a fairly decent job, but I'd still rather get to a gas station.
It goes on sale fairly often....

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93186


----------



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

thanx to everyone for your input...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sorry for the late reponse*



kirbstyle said:


> The best air compressor I've used, and let others use, is an old scuba bottle with an air pressure gauge and a short tire inflator attachment. You don't have to worry about the electronic pieces not working and it'll inflate larger tires that most cigarette pumps can't handle.
> Just make sure to charge the bottle when you get back on solid ground.


http://www.powertank.com/


these guys sell some interesting products that might suit your need.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

two products I use

at WallyWorld you can get a Black and Decker thing that is both a compressor and a spare battery (for jump starting the beach buggy). The compressor will work off the cigarette lighter, but it mainly is used off its own battery. You can recharge the thing off the cigarette lighter as well.

As with the others, it takes a while to pump 4 Ford Explorer tires up from 15 psi to 35 psi.

I supplement this as of late with a $30 spare air tank I got from Lowe's. Same idea as the suggested dive tank, except I fill mine from my home compressor. It holds enough air at 120psi to fill my 4 tires from 15 psi to 35 psi with some left over. Has a pressure gauge on it.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

hamlet said:


> two products I use
> 
> at WallyWorld you can get a Black and Decker thing that is both a compressor and a spare battery (for jump starting the beach buggy). The compressor will work off the cigarette lighter, but it mainly is used off its own battery. You can recharge the thing off the cigarette lighter as well..


I use that model and it's a very useful tool for the price. Runs on it's own battery. Just charge it every once in a while. 

Skunk


----------

